# Boss audio atv tubes



## brute12

Anyone ever have experience with these? Kinda want one found one for 123 free ship dont wanna do the build route ill jus end up wasting money an time but an input or reviews on there tubes please! I wanna put one on my 2012 brute


----------



## Clint Mo'

I have a buddy that has one. Sounds **** good for the price. Its still new so Idk about longevity. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

Ok i think im gonna do it 450 watts dual speakers for 145$ free ship im just worried about hearing it over my brute 750 with hmf exhaust how loud is it??


----------



## Clint Mo'

Its pretty loud but his bike has stock exhaust. I'm sure someone on here has heard one on a bike with an exhaust though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteforce3

You can still hear it pretty good even with an HMF


----------



## RAGE Customs

Bbrute12 said:


> Ok i think im gonna do it 450 watts dual speakers for 145$ free ship im just worried about hearing it over my brute 750 with hmf exhaust how loud is it??


tested one over a year ago. no where near 450 watts. pushed about 30 watts per channel. 

200 watt ssl amp was louder. ironically boss is who makes ssl products. bazooka and ssl combo will play the loudest for your buck. infinity speakers are right behind bazookas


----------



## Bama66

Has anybody changed out the amp in the boss system? Mine distorts too much and I thought about changing the speakers and amp.


----------



## biscuit

My rzr hd has a equalizer on it and i could set it to vocalizer and i could turn it up pretty loud i have stock exhaust on my foreman but i rode with several foremans with stock exhaust and a rincon that had a hmf xl series and i could here it over them


----------

